# my boy's mid 12 sec. car



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hope these work


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didn't hope enough


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn adam ur on my ass today aren't ya lol im gonna try again


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok forget it...i'll try again when i move these pics to another page.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Good plan


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what car is it anyways? a 200sx/sentra or something else from our nissan family?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it's a 1992 ford mustang lx 5.0


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok...on a different page now..going to try one last freakin time..if it doesn't work, someone close this freakin thread lol


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

closing time......u dont have to go home, but you cant stay here!


----------

